# When does a product become backup worthy...



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2007)

I recently bought 2 backups of Ether from Flashtronic.  I love this eyeshadow so much.  It has, after wearing it twice, became HG for me.  I also got a backup of Gold Spill because I don't have any peach MSFs.

I get backups of something that becomes HG for me.  Not many products become one of my HGS.  

When does a product become backup worthy for you?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 11, 2007)

Anything that I love, or looks great on me.  I buy lots of backups, mostly because I'm afraid of them being gone forever


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_ I get backups of something that becomes HG for me._

 
exactly!


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 11, 2007)

I find if there's a significant dip in a product, and they're still available at the counter, I will buy a backup.  I used to just back up my latest enthusiasm, but that became silly expensive.  The only recent exception I have made is for Springtime Skipper and Moth Brown - both of which I use constantly - those were definitely going to be dipworthy, so, I bought two of each on the day I bought my Barbie stuff.  They both have big dips in them, too.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 11, 2007)

Items dont have to be HGs for me, just ones that I use a lot of and see myself needing another. Now I usually buy backups of all my favourite pigments whether they are perm or not - I didnt with Forest Green and am kicking myself now - it was pro perm and has now been DC!!!


----------



## JGmac (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't have many backups, only of things that if I run out of, I know that I won't be able to live without!  So far I have backups of Moth Brown, Waternymph, and Brew l/s.  I'm sure I'll buy another Brew when it comes out in a couple weeks.


----------



## brookeab (Aug 11, 2007)

The only time I buy backups is when I find something that I think looks AWESOME on me. Not many products do, so when I find one that I can't live without I tend to buy a backup or two. I have three flirty numbers, three moth browns, three gold spills, three stereo roses, two petticoats, two so ceylons, two northern lights (I may sell one gold spill though, I don't need three!) Three flash of flesh lipglasses and two summerfetes. Thats about it as far as backups go. Those are the items that I love and could never live without. I am sure they will last forever though.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 12, 2007)

I never buy backups. I'm sure that if I really want something LE or DC, I can find it on eBay.


----------



## redambition (Aug 12, 2007)

i only buy backups of staples when the one i am using starts to run low.

eg - powder, basic e/s, favourite gloss, etc.

the only reason i do this is thaat when it runs out mid-application one morning, i don't want to be stuck!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 12, 2007)

I tend to buy backups of colors I use a lot or of LE colors I really like and know I'll get a lot of use out of. I'm gonna have to go back and get a couple more of the MSFs from Flashtronic. I never bought any of the MSFs before so never knew what the big deal was all about. Now I know. 
BTW, what does HG stand for??


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_BTW, what does HG stand for?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Grail


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't buy back ups very often because most colors can be duped or a similar color comes out.  I have to say that I did buy 2 backups of Lightscapade because it is my most favorite hightlighter in the world.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't even wear makeup that often (I haven't worn it in 3 weeks now) and even though there are some things I absolutely love, unless it is HG like all other mentioned, I'd buy back ups. I'd be so sad if Hug Me l/s was LE - that is my absolute HG and I would buy many many backups!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 12, 2007)

i only buy backups of HG stuff or LE pigments because i'm a sucker for pigments. i used to just buy two of everything that i really liked but that got ridiculous REAL fast.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Aug 12, 2007)

I buy back-ups of anything that is really unique that I think I will like. Some of them don't pan out and I sell or swap them, but just in case it does become HG, I don't want to have to hunt it down. However, the term unique is starting to become very narrow! Back-ups I have (so far) Beautyburst e/s, Northern Light MSF (because of the MSF craze. I keep going back & forth on if this is really HG or too sparkly), Off the Radar p/m, Jardin Aire p/m, Revved Up p/m, & Copperized p/m. I am considering if I need more Provence - Provence to me is what Naked is to most girls - it just makes everything look better when I blend from crease to browbone (and I have ALOT of skin between that area!)


----------



## neeshie (Aug 12, 2007)

i love ether too! i use it wet and have been using it from one side and already there is a large chunk gone. So I bought a second one because i love it so much. I'm trying to stop myself from buying a third because i'm sure there will be something just as good in the not so distant future.

The only other thing i have bought a backup for is subtle pigment...its absolutely gorgeous...but i seriously doubt i'll even finish my first


----------



## courters (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't buy backups of anything (so far).  MAC lasts so long that I can't see myself running out of anything LE anytime soon, especially since I don't like to wear the same thing every single day.  I guess I assume by the time I run out of something LE, there will be something out that is either similar or even better, so I save my money for new, different products.


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I got an extra Vellum because it's the only shadow where I can see more tin than product, haha.  I also got a backup Firespot because I love it.  And Graphtio & Shimma paint, because I was using Graphito like mad for a while, but not really anymore.  And Shimma because it is good for a smokey eye


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never felt the need to have a "backup" of any product ever, I'm always able to find a similar product from either the same brand or a different brand.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_I don't buy backups of anything (so far). MAC lasts so long that I can't see myself running out of anything LE anytime soon, especially since I don't like to wear the same thing every single day. I guess I assume by the time I run out of something LE, there will be something out that is either similar or even better, so I save my money for new, different products._

 
I believe the exact same thing!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I never buy backups. I'm sure that if I really want something LE or DC, I can find it on eBay._

 
but then you will wind up paying way more than what the retail price was!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_but then you will wind up paying way more than what the retail price was!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd rather do that then buy something and then realise that I don't really like it. That really doesn't bother me.


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other night as I went through my traincase.  I have several lipsticks from the mid-late 90s in the old cylindrical packaging that have gone off (moisture beads, oxidized color, weird smell).  Of course they can be B2Med, but with the wisdom of hindsight and memories of my frugal upbringing, it occurred to me that if I'd been a little more thoughtful about my purchases the past 10-15 years, I wouldn't have acquired a passel of very similar bright pink/plum lip products, all of which I loved desperately for a six-month period of time but ended up setting aside after using about half of them.  And this is without having purchased any backups!

When you're new to makeup or a particular line of makeup, it's easy to get caught up in the excitement when new things are released.  There's a sense of fun in collecting, that little high you get from the hunt and then the capture.  But years later, when you've got a ton of stuff, the excitement does wears off and you're faced with a traincase of little-used products that have gone off and have to be recycled.  I thought as I went through all these things and set them aside, "Wow...I really should have just focused not only on what I WOULD wear, but what I COULD wear."  I'm not a makeup artist; I buy for only one face.  And I had enough for...well, a lot more faces.

I know not every product goes off (and I know some people use beloved products every day and actually make it through their backups), but for things like liquids, creams and lipsticks, I've resolved to resist the LE hype and maintain my no-backup stance.  If I don't get something when it's out or at the CCO, I've decided that I'll live without it.  I don't have the desire to be a "speculator" and buy or sell on eBay, and I've got enough competition for my money; I don't want any more of it going to makeup that won't ever get used.

The only time I was mad about a discontinued MAC product was when Shh left.  But I found another sheer red (VL Americana) that I like just as well and I soon forgot about Shh.  That's what MAC is about anyway....always something new!

Interestingly, I have also found that my tastes changed over time.  All those bright pinks of years ago that I thought would always suit me....well, most really don't anymore!  As I head into my mid-40s, I know I don't want to be one of those women whose hair and makeup is frozen in a particular time period.  I loved the bright, bold looks of the 80s and 90s, and looked good in them then.  But they're too much for me in 2007, even with the care I've invested in my skin.  I put on my half-loved Miss Dish and it drew out the shadows around my mouth, something it didn't do when I bought it back in August 2000!  

If someone was asking me for suggestions, I'd say this:  If you don't go through products quickly and you've got an eye on your bank balance, try to think whether or not you'll love it enough to use it most or all of it before it goes bad.  Don't worry about using it all...that's what makeup is for!  Revel in it!  Or do you want it to be staring at you in the face in 2014 when it is rancid and unappealing and you have moved on to something else?

Just some random thoughts since this was on my mind recently!

merleskaya, rich in B2M this week


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 14, 2007)

I rarely purchase backups... only if its LE &I reeeeeeeeeally love it &see myself using it up within the next year &there is nothing in the permanent line similar. This goes for e/s, lip products, blushes...

As for face stuff, I usually have a backup of my moisturizer &primer. And I really should have a backup of my SF Compact because I've broken 2 almost new ones in a row.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 17, 2007)

I have only bought a backup once from MAC, and that was the Nightsky Sparkling Eye Pencil. Just because there was only two left, and because I use it a lot.

 I don't really need any other backups, because most of the stuff I use constantly, i.e. Blacktrack Fluidline, Smoulder Kohl, Mineralize Skinfinish Light and stuff are all going to be there when I come back. Now if they decided to d/c any of these, which I doubt, I would probably buy ten of each, because each of them I use CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 17, 2007)

i never buy back ups of anything because im so fickle that whatever i think im enamoured with now... ill be so over it in a few months, even weeks. 

and especially with MAC since every new collection that comes out everythings a dupe of this or a dupe of that or super similar to this. if i absolutely NEEED something again that was LE, there is always CCO's swaps and ebay.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was hoarding backups of tons of LE items. But, after a while you realize that once you have so much MAC you will never get to it. I definitely wouldnt keep anything for the lips because it tends to go bad. Eyeshadows I can see having some of the LE, but there is always a new color coming out thats usually a dead ringer for it. I also had skinfinish backups but i got rid of all of them. I've used my gold deposit as a bronzer for an entire year. every day. and in only halfway through!  If you want to, then of course go for it. But, once you start collecting more mac, you will be less likely to actually finish anything LE to need the backup. and as others said there will be new colors that you want. i used to love my indie girl lipstick..wore it daily. now i dont even know what drawer its in lol.


----------



## love_and_hate (Aug 18, 2007)

I have never bought a back up before. Not to say I havent been tempted, but I havent. Because I figure, I'll find another HG at some point. Something I love just as much, if not more. 
The only thing I'd think of buying back ups of is if they DC Blacktrack f/l, or Girl about Town lipstick. Because I NEED those. Especially blacktrack. I'd buy out the entire stock the minute I found out it was being DCed lol


Kali


----------



## righteothen (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't really buy makeup often, but I have a few things that I absolutely need, like lipglosses.  I agree with others, most LEs come back in a new form, that's slightly different, so you usually never go without for long.  That said, there is one lipstick that I bought 6 of when it went DCed and 50% off (Burt's Bee's Eggplant).  Cut with clear lipgloss, it's the only purple that has ever looked good on me ^_^.  Once I get some lipgloss pots, I'm going to actually cut them into those, so it's a little more airtight, and just right ^_^.


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 19, 2007)

I have never purchased a backup of anything no matter how much I loved something. Even though sometimes I really would like to, (mauvement pigment came close), however I find that I would only need back ups for Limited Edition items. And usually by the time that item gets low, I have already been swept up by something else new. So I just buy everything once and if I run out and can't get more than thats how it goes. Now this could change if and only if....they announced the discontinuation of shadesticks, then I would buy Beige-ing and Taupeographic shadestick in massive quantities.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2007)

i have only a few backups of LE items and the lipsticks are stored in the freezer.


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chrystia* 

 
_ Even though sometimes I really would like to... however I find that I would only need back ups for Limited Edition items. And usually by the time that item gets low, I have already been swept up by something else new._

 
I feel the same.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 24, 2007)

I usually only bought back-ups of things I cant live without like my studio moisture fix, and my make-up removal wipes.  These are things I dont want to run out of when I am going to bed or getting up and REALLY need them.  However recently I fell in love with the new Coral Craze lipglass pencil and have bought two back-ups.  I dont know if it is a phase or what but there is nothing else like it and it is the first coral color...along with Funshine Slimshine, that I like on me. IN fact I am REALLY tempted to get a Funshine Slimshine back-up too.  See these are LE and once they are gone there is nothing comparable.  I dont know!   What should I do?


----------



## jenii (Aug 24, 2007)

If it's something that I end up using a lot. There's lots of products I love, but don't use much, so I doubt I'll run out.

Whereas a shade like Rose Blanc, which I've been using as a highlighter shade with almost EVERYTHING, I should probably get a backup of.

Actually, that's the first product I've ever wanted a backup of. I don't go and order three of everything from a collection like some people do, because I generally don't think it's fair. But, if it's something I find I use a lot, and it's been around long enough for other people to have a shot at getting it... Yeah, I'll get a backup if they've still got it in stock.

That's just me, though.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_i have only a few backups of LE items and the lipsticks are stored in the freezer._

 
Do they last longer if you store them in the fridge?  I bought some backups of the Slimshines and are worried about them going bad.


----------



## starr (Aug 25, 2007)

how long is the shelf life of a lipstick/lipglass? and how long will it normally last if its stored in a freezer?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

If you find yourself reaching for it everyday, it is definately your HG.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 26, 2007)

i haven't got any backups, i suppose i've never worried that much about running out of my favourites!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

If I wear a new LE product more than three times a week I think about a backup.

Or if I love a colour a lot!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ever bought a backup.  Most of the products I use daily are perm so that's not an issue.  I once thought about buying a backup of liqueur when it was released in Cult of Cherry but decided not to.  Last month it was re-released, so I got lucky.  So it seems that since MAC releases collections every 5 minutes, there's no need to buy backups of anything.  Plus you can always find dupes for many of MAC's products, alot of the time with OTHER MAC products. Like for example I just picked up bubblegum from SCF.  I like it (a MAC MA even complimented me on it when I was in a freestanding tonight!) but if I run out I can always find something similar in MAC's collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

i have only ever backed up one product and that was lollipop loving lipstick because it's my absolute fave! other items i always think they'll be a dupe for or they'll get released again. so yeah, i'm not a back up kind of person really!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

i only have a back-up of one thing and that's Most Popular l/s from Hello Kitty (and then with Color Craft).

my reason for getting an extra is not common.. but because of the imprint on the HK lipstick, haha.  i didn't want to use up my gorgeous lipstick!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 15, 2010)

I've never backed up anything. I regret not getting a backup of ever so rich cremesheen glass and alpha girl beauty powder but that's it.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to buy lots of backups of LE stuff, because I couldn't stand the thought of being without it once it was gone. I know now that I should just grab one of what I like, and know that chances are it will either be repromoted eventually, or MAC will come up with a good dupe.

I have: Fashion Mews x2, Gladiola x2, Lavender Whip, Girl About Town, Hollywood Knights, Melrose Mood, Purple Rite, Lollipop Lovin, Port Red, Queen's Sin, VGVI SE, Bubbles, Cutester, Shimpagne MSF, Perfect Topping MSF, Redhead MSF, Firespot ES, Waternymph ES, Parrot ES, Spiced Chocolate Quad, Deckchair pigment, Mauvement, Melon, and various lip and eye liners, glosses and Dazzleglasses, and all the Pearlglide liners...and this is just what I can think of off the top of my head...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is nutty.

I'm so done with buying backups.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't have a lot of MAC but I would buy backups of Perfect Topping MSF, Petticoat MSF and Candlelight MSF. They are soo pretty! And If Stereo Rose is repromoted I would buy like 3 of those jaja


----------



## Civies (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a back up of Brave New Bronze l/s from the Style Warriors collection because it's my absolutey HG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's my MLBB l/s so I use it really often


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 22, 2010)

For me, I don't have something that I wear daily that goes LE.  Like, all my face makeup is perm so I have no reason to hoard it.  Like others have said, I buy the next one before I finished the last so I don't run out when I need it!  

All my eye makeup is changeable daily, and across tons of brands, so I have never finished or hit pan on anything, and as sickening as it sounds to non-makeup addicts, I doubt I will finish anything.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree I have too much stuff to by back ups and mac always come out with something new


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 22, 2010)

I just backed up Inter-view MES! I know I talk about it a lot on this forum. My absolute favorite eyeshadow, which I use all the time, and has dips, so that was backup worthy.
 Normally I wouldn't back up an eyeshadow. Maybe, just maybe a lipgloss if you find yourself wearing it a lotl


----------



## Meisje (Mar 22, 2010)

I would only buy backups of HG items if I was moving somewhere I wouldn't have access to MAC. I don't use things up quickly enough.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

The only back up item I have ever bought was Petite Indulgence. It's my most favourite Cremesheen Glass. I'm on my second one now (a gift from my MA). I saw it the MAC counter at Frankfurt International Airport last month, I was really surprised they still had it! Without a second thought, I bought it.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a lot of backups but sold em when I wasn't using the first one fast enough.  I figure they will be going to people that missed out or are MAC newbies.  I do have some lippies that I backed up on and now i'm worried they will go bad (especially my Sweet Strawberry lipgloss).  If I put it in the freezer will it preserve it?  I don't live in a hot climate and it's stored in a traincase....

I may have to just put it in the freezer now just in case!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a back up of Young Punk from Style Black and Ripe Peach Blush Ombre. And I'm lemming a back up of Blackfire Glimmerglass - I use it all the time and I'm running really low!

I buy back-ups if I know I'll love the product and will eventually need another one, especially if its LE or if I know its going to be super popular and prone to selling out faster. I'd rather have a back-up that I can sell later than none at all and a b*tch to find months or years down the road!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 22, 2010)

Feline the only back up I have. Its so gorgeous, dark carbon black


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 23, 2010)

feline kohl power was the only item i felt i absolutely needed as a back up. i recently bought prim & proper blush and fell in love. i must go back for a back up!


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

if it's the best version of _________________ that I've ever had, I think backups are worthy.  Also if I use it nearly everyday, then, too.  If I would be lost without it or would never be able to find that particular type of color again, then it's worthy.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

The only thing from MAC I think is worth buying backups for are brushes!  It never hurts to have more than one brush..especially for the eyes so you can always have them on rotation.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 2 backups of lavender whip but thats because i tend to wear it 4/5 times a week at some point in the day ! I love it so.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't do backups.  Running out of an item gives me an excuse to try something new and keeps my beauty budget under control.

Now, if it was something REALLY unique (e.g. if MAC re-released Metal Rock MSF) then I'd get another one.


----------

